# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Εναλλακτικά PCB για τον ενισχυτή 2Χ37 W του ELEKTOR

## kentar

Παραθέτω  μερικές φωτογραφίες PCB , που μετέτρεψα και  αφορούν τον ενισχυτή με τις EL34 του ELEKTOR που υπάρχει εδώ.
Οτι αλλαγή έχει γίνει αφορά το pcb και όχι το κύκλωμα.
Η μόνη 'επέμβαση'  αφορά την ανταλλαγή των δύο τριόδων της ecc83.
Στο pcb του ενισχυτή η μετατροπή   έγινε κυρίως γιατί δεν μου άρεσε
η διάταξη των λυχνιών στο τελικό αποτέλεσμα  και δευτερευόντως γιατί
το pcb του ελεκτορ είναι σχεδιασμένο ωςτε να ταιριάξουν υλικά συγκεκριμένων διαστάσεων (πυκνωτές κλπ).
Tο pcb πού ανεβάζω είναι φτιαγμένο ώστε να είναι ευέλικτο σε ότι αφορά διαστάσεις υλικών.Το ανεβάζω όπως και άλλα δύο.
Το ένα είναι το τροφοδοτικό του ενισχυτή και το άλλο power on delay με
θερμίστορ στην έξοδο (σαν soft start).
Ο συνδυασμός των τριών κυκλώμάτων δουλευει άψογα.
(Ακόμα και πάνω στόν πάγκο , με μηδενικό βόμβο και παρα πολύ καλό ήχο)
Τα pcb είναι φτιαγμένα με το Sprint Layout και τα ανεβάζω για όποιον
ενδιαφέρεται να τα χρησιμοποιήσει  ή  να τα προσαρμόσει κατα βούληση.
Για όποιον δεν έχει το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να κατεβάσει (δωρεαν) , να 
δει και να τυπώσει τα pcb απο εδώ.









Και τα αρχεία .lay
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12465

----------


## navar

Γιώργο στην πλακέτα έχεις κάνει επικασσιτέρωση ?
και μου φαίνεται και για ψυχρή επικασσιτέρωση μιας και είναι πολύ άγογη χωρίς ανομοιόμορφη κατανομή !

----------


## kentar

Ειναι η πρωτη επικασσιτερωση που  εκανα και εγινε με rossol
Το συνιστώ με την συμβουλη να μη τριφτει ο χαλκος με συρμα γιατι μπορεις 
να βλεπεις ακομη και τις γραμμες που αφηνει το συρμα.

----------


## tomhel

Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας απο το ποστ του Γιωργου ( γεια σου Γιωργαρε ) να δωσω και εγω στο κοινό τα δικα μου pcb μιας και που και εγω εχω κανει την δικια μου δουλεια στην αντιγραφή του κυκλωματος του elektor σε δικια μου πλακετα
Η δικια μου πλακετα ειναι σαφώς πιο μεγαλη αφου φιλοξενεί και τα 2 καναλια του ενισχυτή , αλλα και η δευτερη πλακετα του τροφοδοτικου περιλαμβάνει ολες τις τασεις που χρειαζετε ο ενισχυτής καθως και το κυκλώμα της καθυστέρησης ( για την υψηλη ταση )
Ο ενισχυτής δυλευει τελεία εδω και 2 χρονια 
Πρεπει να σημειώσω οτι η δικια μου πλακετα ειναι σαφως πιο δυσκολη στην κατασκευή της ( λογω μεγέθους )

MAIN PCB.jpg

PSU.jpg

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...5&d=1331273778

----------


## tomhel

Εδω ειναι και τα .lay αρχεια καθως και τα σχηματικα για ολη την κατασκευη

----------


## kentar

Γεια σου φιλε.Καλα εκανες και τα εβαλες εδω για να υπαρχουν καπου μαζεμενα.
Για οσους θελουν να κατασκευασουν τον ενισχυτη χρησιμοποιωντας οποιαδηποτε απο τα παραπανω Pcb 
να γνωριζουν οτι δουλευουν ολα αψογα .
*Προς τους διαχειριστες* : Aν γινεται ας μπει αυτο το θεμα στην κατηγορια audio.

----------


## fbtech

Το μηνυμα αφορα το post του φιλου Tomhel
Γεια χαρα...οπως θα εχεις δει ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω τον λαμπατο του ελεκτορ....
Να σου πω οτι μεχρι στιγμης εχω εμπειρια με τρανζιστορικους ενισχυτες και μπηκα σε πειρασμο για λαμπα.
Εχω βαλει το sprint layout και φορτονωντας τα αρχεια σου (παρεπιπτοντως...φοβερη δουλεια) δεν εχω καταλαβει απο που
θα παρει την τροφοδοσια 6v3 που ειναι επανω στα δυο ακρα και που θα μπουν οι μετασχηματιστες εξοδου?Επισης αυτο που θα ρωτησω
μπορει να ειναι ακυρο αλλα απο την στιγμη που ο μετασχηματιστης τροφοδοσιας θα οδηγησει δυο ενισχυτες και οχι ενα οπως του ελεκτορ
δεν θα πρεπει να ειναι διαφορετικης ισχυος (watt)?Αν δεν ειναι κοπος θα ηθελα λιγο βοηθεια....ευχαριστω!

----------


## tomhel

Γεια σου φιλε..
Tα 6,3 πανε κατευθειαν απο τον Μ/Τ τροφοδοσιας στην κυριως πλακετα του ενισχυτή..
Δεν ανορθώνονται , πανε ac

Στην κυριως πλακέτα αναφέρονται ( ανα ζευγαρι των el34 ) στις κλεμες τα εξης.
anode ,UL και tr
tr.GIF


O Μ/Τ τροφοδοσίας ειναι όντως μεγαλύτερος σε watt...
Οι τάσεις ειναι οι εξης 
320v/800ma
12v/1A
6,3V/7A
40V/50ma

Ολες οι τασεις βγαινουν απο εναν Μ/Τ που πρεπει να κανεις ειδική παραγγελία.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα.
Για οτι αλλο θελεις εδω ειμαστε..

----------


## fbtech

Ευχαριστω πολυ...με βοηθησες πολυ!!
Σασσι για τον ενισχυτη τι θα προτεινες και απο που θα μπορουσα να παραγγειλω?

----------


## fbtech

και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα....
οι βασεις για τισ λαμπες αν εχω καταλαβει καλα πρεπει να τισ κολλησω απο την πλευρα που ειναι το τυπωμενο
και οχι απο την πλευρα των υλικων.Αν κανω λαθος διορθωσε με...

----------


## tomhel

> Ευχαριστω πολυ...με βοηθησες πολυ!!
> Σασσι για τον ενισχυτη τι θα προτεινες και απο που θα μπορουσα να παραγγειλω?



Για να μην φλυαρήσουμε στο θεμα του Γιωργου που εχει να κανει με τις πλακετες , σου εχω στειλει π.μ





> και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα....
> οι βασεις για τισ λαμπες αν εχω καταλαβει καλα πρεπει να τισ κολλησω απο την πλευρα που ειναι το τυπωμενο
> και οχι απο την πλευρα των υλικων.Αν κανω λαθος διορθωσε με...



Ναι σωστα , απο την πλευρα του τυπωμενου πανε οι βασεις...

----------


## NUKE

Καλησπερα. Το κυκλωμα αυτο αξιζει να ασχοληθει κανεις? Εννοω απο ποιοτητα ηχου πως ειναι?

----------


## kentar

Κατα τη γνωμη μου αξιζει τα λεφτα του.Δεν θελει τσιγκουνιες ιδιως στα κρισιμα υλικα.
Μ/σ εξοδου , πυκνωτες σηματος , λυχνιες κλπ.
Αυτο που λεω σε σενα και σε ολους ειναι οτι αξιζει την προσοχη καθε DIYer .
Αν σου αρεσει το ψαξιμο μπορεις να τον κουρδισεις στα μέτρα σου.
Τον εχω φτιαξει ο ιδιος , και εχω ακουσει αρκετες διαφορετικες υλοποιησεις του.
Το μονο πραγμα που δεν θα πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να δουλεψεις με τις
πλακετες του elektor.Θα παιδευτεις και στην ανευρεση των συγκεκριμενων
τυπων των υλικων, και στην κατασκευή.

----------


## tomhel

> Καλησπερα. Το κυκλωμα αυτο αξιζει να ασχοληθει κανεις? Εννοω απο ποιοτητα ηχου πως ειναι?



http://www.ringkerntrafo.nl/product.php?id_product=390 
Στα 1350 eyro το kit..
Πιστικός.???

----------


## NUKE

Αρκετα!  :Smile:

----------


## kentar

Σχηματικά και PCB

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31921Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31922Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31923Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31924Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31925

----------

Hulk (18-04-12)

----------


## grg_e46

Γιώργο έχεις αλλάξει κάτι σε σχέση με τα σχέδια της πρώτης σελίδας?

----------


## kentar

> Γιώργο έχεις αλλάξει κάτι σε σχέση με τα σχέδια της πρώτης σελίδας?



Επειδή δεν υπάρχουν αυτα της πρωτης σελίδας και   επειδή ζητήθηκε ανέβασα τα τελευταία (χρονικα) που βρηκα στο αρχείο μου.
Ουσιαστική αλλαγή , αλλαγή δηλαδή στο κύκλωμα καμμία , ενδεχομένως καποια μικροδιευθετηση στην τοπολογια των υλικών
στο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή . Και στο  χρώμα  :Smile:

----------


## grg_e46

Γιώργο όσον αφορα τα προηγούμενα σχέδια που διαγράφθηκαν απο την πρώτη  σελίδα μιας κα τύπωσα to pcb οχι για χρήση, αλλά για δοκιμές πρώτα.  θεματα γειώσεων κλπ η μόνη αδυναμία που βρήκα (αν ειμαι σωστός) για αυτο  και την αναφέρω για να την δούμε γιατι μπορεί να κάνω λάθος και εγω,  είναι το pad της αντίστασης R13 (κάθοδοi της ecc83). δεν γειώνει με το  plaine ground. ίσως με την επικασσιτέρωση να κλείνει κύκλωμα αλλα χωρίς  δεν κλείνει. εκτός αν μου φαγώθηκε στην αποχάλκωση αλλά δεν φαίνεται  κατι τετοιο. κοιτάξε το και εσύ και πες μου άποψη. το ιδιο ισχύει και για το pad της γείωσης του c14 το οποίο φαίνεται οριακό (υπόψιν αναφέρομαι στα παλιά αρχεια αλλά νομίζω οτι το θέμα με την αντίσταση r13 παραμένει και σε αυτά που ξανα-ανέβασες. επίσης στα νήματα των el34 στις κλέμες όπως και σε άλλα μερικά σημεία υπάρχουν 2 τρύπες πολύ κοντα η μια στην άλλη. αυτό να υποθέσω είναι για διαφορέτικες κλεμες του εμπορίου? (υπόψιν δεν το παίζω έξυπνος για να διορθώσω, απλά είμαι γεμάτος απορίες όπως πάντα)

----------


## grg_e46

Γιωργο καμμια απάντηση?

----------


## kentar

> Γιωργο καμμια απάντηση?



Ετσι όπως είναι φτιαγμενο το Pcb , επιδεχεται οποιαδήποτε διορθωση - παρεμβαση για προσαρμογη σε αλλων διαστασεων υλικά.
Εγω οταν κολλησα τα εξαρτήματα στις γειώσεις φρόντιζα να χρησιμοποιω τους ίδιους τους ακροδέκτες των εξαρτημάτων και να τους 
κολλάω στο ground plane.To pad της γείωσης το έβαλα για να δειξω τον προσανατολισμό του εξαρτήματος.
Οι διπλές και τριπλές τρύπες υπάρχουν για αλλων διαστασεων υλικά.
Γενικότερα γι αυτον τον ενισχυτή αν ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες του περιοδικού για τον ελεγχο των τάσεων , και  την ρυθμιση των pots δεν θα αντιμετωπίσεις κανενα πρόβλημα.

----------


## grg_e46

οπότε το pad της R13 οχι απο τη μερια της λαμπας αλλα απο την άλλη πρέπει να συνδέεται με τη γειωση σωστά? αν ναι κανε μου μια επιβεβαιωση για να κανω μια διορθωση στο pcb γιατι οριακα δεν ακουμπάει.. α μπραβο.. ειχα φανταστει οτι ηταν για εξαρτηματα διαφορων μεγεθων αλλά αφου μου το επιβεβαιωσες κιολας, όλα μια χαρά..

----------


## kentar

Ετσι είναι.Φαίνεται άλλωστε και στο σχέδιο.

----------


## grg_e46

έτσι είναι αλλα μια επιβεβαίωση την ήθελα μην κάνω κανα περίεργο γιατι 450v είναι αρκετά για να κάνω λάθος...

----------


## kentar

Πολύ σωστά το θέτεις.

----------


## marougos

Παιδιά έχουν ‘σπάσει’ τα link αν τα έχει κάποιος να τα βάλει

----------

